# Used Eco-Complete: Good or Bad Idea for an Aquarist on a Budget?



## FSM (Jan 13, 2009)

brand new it would cost about $80, so it is an ok deal. Not worth it though, I doubt it will help much. Fertilizer root tabs would be more beneficial.


----------



## BottomFeeder (Jul 26, 2008)

Seems a bit expensive for used substrate. It is also about twice what you would need for each of your tanks. I would take a pass.


----------



## kelly528 (Jul 22, 2009)

ooooh-kay- Good to know! Maybe I will throw some potting-soil under my gravel in the future, or scrape together some funds for better substrate. Thanks!


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

I used dirt for this one and cost effective.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/low-tech-forum/86457-55-gallon-low-tech-soil-sub.html


----------



## Strick (Apr 6, 2009)

The only reason I would consider used substrate would be if it came from an established (cycled) tank and it was still wet.

If you're considering it only because it's Eco-Complete, you should probably bite the bullet and pay more for new stuff.


----------



## kelly528 (Jul 22, 2009)

wkndracer said:


> I used dirt for this one and cost effective.
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/low-tech-forum/86457-55-gallon-low-tech-soil-sub.html


 
Hmmm... I was thinking about using soil, since I already have the existing cycled gravel with which to cap it, but I'm not sure how fail-safe it is for noobs such as my self:

-How hard is is to vacuum the gravel without sucking the soil up with it?

-I am still pulling up lots of plants for rearranging and clipping: will this pull the soil up as well?

Any advice? I would love to try it if it isn't as difficult as it seems!


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

I see no reason to avoid used Eco Complete, Flourite, SMS, etc. But, that price should be about half that, in my opinion, since it is used. And, for the type of tank you have, using fertilizer tabs, as FSM said would be much more effective. Eco Complete isn't a nutrient loaded substrate even when new.


----------



## riverrat (Jul 14, 2005)

Used Eco-complete will work fine to answer your question. I would probably give a good rinsing before using it. As far as Eco breaking down. It would take many years in my estimation.


----------



## n00b (Jul 29, 2009)

kelly528 said:


> Hmmm... I was thinking about using soil, since I already have the existing cycled gravel with which to cap it, but I'm not sure how fail-safe it is for noobs such as my self:
> 
> -How hard is is to vacuum the gravel without sucking the soil up with it?
> 
> ...


Would anyone who has knowledge on this please provide some insight? I was thinking of the same thing. I have access to plenty of soil, but am hessitant to spend more money on Eco-Complete.


----------



## Digsy (Mar 4, 2006)

I have used flourite, eco and now aquasoil and eco was the one I have been the least impressed with. Out of the three, it was the least easy to get stems planted, it has broken down quite a bit in the 3 years I've had it and like everyone else has mentioned, I've needed to use a lot of root tabs over the years. By comparison, my flourite has had very little breakdown in the last 3 years and I purchased it used.


----------

